
OnLive awarded important patent on streaming gaming content - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/onlive-awarded-important-patent-on-streaming-gaming-content.ars
======
Fargren
Well, that kind of blows. Aren't they just patenting charging for dummy
terminals?

